# Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's?



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Does anyone have any cool photos of their or anyone elses Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (URQ)*

Wallpapers??


----------



## Kidquattro (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (URQ)*

Here's my 1983 Audi Turbo quattro Coupe aka urq. Hope this link works http://pictureposter.audiworld...y.jpg


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Kidquattro)*

mmm, thats yummy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Kidquattro)*

Nice ride! And as soon as I figure out how to post photos I will put my 1982 up?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (URQ)*

*How To Post Pictures*


----------



## nodq (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (PerL)*

Hope these pics help!
































No, none of them are mine.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (nodq)*

How many kidneys are you going to buy from me?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (A4Jetta)*

I have at least driven one, that's me behind the wheel!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (PerL)*

So.........damn..........jeeaaalllooouusss!!







=


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I have at least driven one, that's me behind the wheel!
























how was it?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Sir Biggz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sir Biggz* »_







how was it?

At first it was







then







followed by







again.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=824577


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (PerL)*









Ha hah!! Now we have a REAL website all our own!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Meaney)*

Here's my wonderfull default piccy








An '85, with an earlier grille. Spray painted by myself with over 200 cans of tornado red.
ECU mod, and it currently runs like crap.
187000 some odd miles, but the odo has been broken for at least a year now.









_Modified by Sepp at 5:23 PM 4-12-2004_


_Modified by Sepp at 5:28 PM 4-12-2004_


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (nodq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nodq* »_










Have you seen the mpeg videos of this car doing INSANE 4-wheel burnouts in the Dahlbach parking lot?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (AhnucOnun)*

I have seen a few vids of these cars doing 4 wheel burnouts...cool stuff.


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Sepp)*








No way!








I've a few but they are REALLY grainy!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (AhnucOnun)*

Great to see some urq owners in here. I'll sell my kidneys for one, too bad they are no good though, shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (VWVancouver)*

I remember seeing this car down in Socal about 6 months ago


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Here's my wonderfull default piccy








An '85, with an earlier grille. Spray painted by myself with over 200 cans of tornado red.
ECU mod, and it currently runs like crap.
187000 some odd miles, but the odo has been broken for at least a year now.









]


The car is running top notch again!!!!! WOOO HOOOOOO!!!


----------



## jtenright (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (marcopolo)*

yea I have seen that car in person too, its swett!!!
and running high boost I believe


----------



## Dan337 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (jtenright)*

Got a spare $75000 hanging around that you just don't know what to do with? I thought so!
















































1985 AUDI SPORT QUATTRO CHASSIS # WAUZZZ85ZEA905058 ONE OF ONLY 164 SOLD FOR PUBLIC ROAD USE AND ONLY 1 OF 10 KNOWN CARS IN THE UNITED STATES. 19,500 ORIGINAL MILES! 
$75000
http://www.autocollections.com...ntory
http://adcache.collectorcartra...4.htm
They've got some sweet ex-race cars for sale there, but since the thread is specifically for quattros, I'll refrain from posting the others








dc


----------



## Dan337 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Dan337)*

Might as well post pics of the other Audi race cars though!








































































dc


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Dan337)*

Rally cars are cool, it is too bad, it seems that many people forget the original Sport rally car, everybody remembers the S1 though...


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (PerL)*

Need more LWB Urq pics!!!!! 
Pleeease! Give a druggie his fix... This Sport Quattro stuff is just a teaze...


----------



## Dan337 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (AhnucOnun)*

Here's a few more blatently stolen from the internet...
















































































dc


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Dan337)*

More as requested....


























_Modified by Sepp at 4:36 AM 4-29-2004_


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Sepp)*

mmmmmm......








the snow one is my new background


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (delta v)*

That's taken at Steamboat springs, Colorado
There is an anual quattro bash there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Sepp)*

Anyone else think UrQs look goofey with Sq spoilers without the oil cooler?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (duandcc)*

Yep, does not look good at all. Street Sqs didnt use the big one either.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (duandcc)*

Yeah, I agree the tall spoiler needs the oil cooler to look right.
I think its because everyone is used to seeing the oil coolers tucked under tall spoilers.
James


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (URQ)*









Fast Enough's coupe


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (URQ)*

Hi everyone I have question since I'm new to this, what does Ur Quattro stands for?


----------



## Group B (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (VWRulez)*

Pretty simple. The were just called Quattro from the factory back in the day (or quattro thats a whole 'nother argument) the "UR" had been tacked on to designate them from the other models. Ur means "original" in german. or its an abbreviation for "original". Something like that. I'm not an expert with the german language. So to sum it up. It's know as the "Original Quattro" thus UrQuattro. Same thing with the UrS4. It was the first generation thus Original S4 = UrS4 The "Ur" isn't really official. It's just how everyone refers to it. Since almost every model has the word quattro in it (ok so its optional on most) it just gets confusing if you just call it a "quattro" 
Now depending on who you talk to it's either the UrQ, URQ, urq, urQ, ur Q, or UrQuattro, urQUATTRO, UR Quattro, UR quattro, UR-QUATTRO, Ur-Quattro, etc. etc..... pick what you like.







I still know what you mean. 
-Jared


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_Hi everyone I have question since I'm new to this, what does Ur Quattro stands for?


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Group B)*

Thanks, now I know!!!


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (VWRulez)*

Hi! This one is sitting about 5 km from my home and was said to be restored but nothing happened for about 2 years. outside it's quite ok but inside it's in a terrible condition.


































































_Modified by urquattro83 at 5:13 AM 5-8-2005_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (urquattro83)*

Damn that is the worst looking cloth interior I have seen typically the cloth looks brand new..
James


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Fusilier)*

Yep it's really not the nicest one, but that exterior gold colour just makes my head spin.








It's an 83' urquattro, European (I don't know if the US ones are any different?), and like I said, it's located near my home in Slovenia, I think it's the only one in our country, possibly there's another one but I'm not sure as I've only heard that from one of my friends. Hopefully I will have the opertunity to persuade it's owner in selling it to me or another member of our vw-audi club here. Though anyone who would restore it will need to have a few skills, quite some money and a lot of spare time to do it (which I don't have at the moment, being a high scool student







). We will see what time brings...










_Modified by urquattro83 at 7:53 AM 5-8-2005_


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (URQ)*

I got a fine video clip of a 1984 UR crossing the rainbow bridge from the USA to Niagara in Canada. Didn't see the license plate however....
http://www.iol.ie/~coupequattr...e.wmv


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_Damn that is the worst looking cloth interior I have seen typically the cloth looks brand new..
James


Werd. I've stepped in nicer looking things than that interior.








Gentlemen, we can rebuild him. We have the technology...
J.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (beermonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beermonster* »_I got a fine video clip of a 1984 UR crossing the rainbow bridge from the USA to Niagara in Canada. Didn't see the license plate however....
http://www.iol.ie/~coupequattr...e.wmv























 I want those 22 seconds of my life back please.


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_ I want those 22 seconds of my life back please. 

Dullest quattro video ever...


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (urquattro83)*

Steve,
I have a headliner in that cloth fabric which you can use to reline the passenger or driver seat. It should be enough cloth.
James


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Dan337)*















Who ownz this one:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I've got some LWB rallypics at my homepage.


----------



## 16v-g60 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re:*


----------



## BaldyRS2spec (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: some pix and a couple of vidz*

theres some pictures of my current car








and my old car








and a few others too
at http://community.webshots.com/user/baldysquattro
also there some vidz on my homepage a few vidz i've done


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (16v-g60)*









aaaah, det notorious "Lucifer" done by Dahlbäck!
Real group B rally quattro A2 chassis and plenty of hp.
Just a shame that it has a major turbolag, but probably
good for drags.


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (Group B)*

Here are some cool photos of UR quattro's, but maybe not what you are looking for?
http://audifunclub.party.lu/in...95358


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Any cool photos of Ur Quattro's or Sport Quattro's? (nodq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nodq* »_Hope these pics help!










Daym, that's taken at the Audi Forum in Ingolstadt. Wish there was something like that while I'm still here!


----------



## 16v-g60 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re:here is some more evil*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

all creds to DBR for building the cars seriously!


----------

